# Polar Bear (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Polar Bear comes in two sizes, large and small. His body and legs are knitted in one piece. Knitted flat and assembled.

A step by step guide to help you assemble your polar bear is included in the pattern, its full of photos and tips.

Large Polar Bear:  stands at 18 inches/46cms  sits at 12 inches/30cms
Small Polar Bear:  stands at 14 inches/35cms  sits at 9 inches/23cms

Price: $6/£3.60

Available: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/187410023/polar-bear-2-sizes-large-and-small?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/polar-bear-2-sizes-large-and-small


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh really adorablexx


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no, another must have lol, you are so clever love this one


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got him Pat. Another lovely pattern.:-D I have just the right yarn for this in the bear drawer but I have another project to finish first. 
Love him :thumbup:
Tina x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Just got him Pat. Another lovely pattern.:-D I have just the right yarn for this in the bear drawer but I have another project to finish first.
> Love him :thumbup:
> Tina x


Aww! thank you Tina xxx Hope you enjoy making him/her/them


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Yaaaay they are just adorable Pat . I think they are just something that everyone will want to cuddle . X


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Another adorable bear. I'm always amazed at how quickly you put the patterns for your bears together! From just pictures in the Pictures section 2 days ago to a pattern for us already. You are amazing! Do you ever sleep? ha ha Bravo on another winner


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow Pat. An adorable pair of Polar bears. You are so kind in sorting through your notes for us. So many of us begged for that pattern. A lot of us have fond memories of polar bears in one form or another and these bought back happy thoughts of childhood. I adore their little faces. I only hope I can do justice to your pattern. I also love the fact you haven't stuck to brilliant white, as in the wild they are a creamy colour. Ohhhhh, I can't hang around now; got to knit. Yeeaaa, thank you, lovely lady.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Another must have pattern and I already have the yarn. Yeah! I will get it this weekend. Thanks Pat!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You are so wonderful. When I saw the pictures and begged you to make up the pattern I never dreamed you would do it so quickly!! And, I know that you did not prepare to make a pattern to sale! So, this one came together quickly!! You are just getting too good. You Rock! Thank you for this deciding to share it with all of us who love your patterns so much. After this week all of my "must do's" will be caught up with and I am going to do nothing but knit for the next few months of your patterns! What fun to look forward to!!!
Thanks again. They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> You are so wonderful. When I saw the pictures and begged you to make up the pattern I never dreamed you would do it so quickly!! And, I know that you did not prepare to make a pattern to sale! So, this one came together quickly!! You are just getting too good. You Rock! Thank you for this deciding to share it with all of us who love your patterns so much. After this week all of my "must do's" will be caught up with and I am going to do nothing but knit for the next few months of your patterns! What fun to look forward to!!!
> Thanks again. They are absolutely beautiful!


Bless angel, you were lucky, I've learnt to make notes now


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow... that was fast. It takes me a lot longer to write a pattern, have it test knit, etc. Two days! Wow... I'm impressed.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous and so fast!

Chris will have one posted tonight :wink:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am always totally amazed at you!!! Do they knit up that quick? We could have Christmas gifts all done way before the holidays


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Gorgeous and so fast!
> 
> Chris will have one posted tonight :wink:


Haha. I wish!!! There is one being produced though.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I am always totally amazed at you!!! Do they knit up that quick? We could have Christmas gifts all done way before the holidays


Yes its a quick knit because the legs and body are knitted as one piece 

I had a few bad nights of not being able to sleep, so this kept me busy. Thankfully I slept like a babe last night, such a relief


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ahhh Pat, you've excelled yourself! This Polar Bear pattern Looks perfect - the Bears look just like the real thing! Where is the ice and snow? Lol!

Well done to you! Can't wait to get the needles clicking!
:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just purchased it!!! :-D


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> Just purchased it!!! :-D


Thank you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you


I thank you, I love the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Are all your animals knitted flat? I love your patterns but always thought they would be too complicated for me to do. Knitting flat would definitely make me more confident that I could do it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dabs1971 said:


> Are all your animals knitted flat? I love your patterns but always thought they would be too complicated for me to do. Knitting flat would definitely make me more confident that I could do it.


Oh yes they are all knitted flat, just can't get my head around dpn's or circular needles lol!

The shaping comes with increases and decreases, so there is nothing complicated promise


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love him, he is adorable.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Gypsycream, thanks for the quick work on this bear. Sorry you had to have sleepless night though. I love this bear. Such a sweet face.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Gypsycream, thanks for the quick work on this bear. Sorry you had to have sleepless night though. I love this bear. Such a sweet face.


Well hearing you say that makes it all worthwhile


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Got my pattern the minute it came out! Am predicting we'll see lots of polar bears popping up in the ext couple of days!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> Got my pattern the minute it came out! Am predicting we'll see lots of polar bears popping up in the ext couple of days!!


Aww thank you  Looking forwards to seeing yours, you always make such lovely bears and animals!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Gorgeous as usual, Gypsycream.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I love it! You are amazing Pat. Just got my copy of these cuties. I think I just found my next project. :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this one, and I like the idea its all in one piece, I think I will try this one. Thanks!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

How precious - just purchased


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

another hit, I am sure!! There is nothing, and I mean nothing on the open market quite like your wonderful bears! Great job once again Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> another hit, I am sure!! There is nothing, and I mean nothing on the open market quite like your wonderful bears! Great job once again Pat!


What a lovely thing to say


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW I just love the polar bear!. Im going to have to try one.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Pat, just ordered the polar bear. My first response was to make any bear in white, then I read why the polar bear is different so I had to order the pattern. Please let us know the yarn that you used for the first bear in the series of pictures. I want to make one using that yarn. Love it!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you mean the fleecy one Linda? If so that is Sirdar Snowflake Chunky, which is very similar to your Pipsqueak. The eyelash ones are made with Ice Yarn Eyelash.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Another darling pattern from my angel across the pond,. love him Pat..now to finish this latest "project" I am working on and then back to bears, Hugs..xo wendy


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Another beautiful bear Pat. I would love to make this one too. Thank you for your great patterns and all the kind support you offer everyone with your patterns.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Pat ! Another perfect bear ! I shall have to have it !


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous bears, beautiful pattern


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Another gorgeous bear, Pat. I must have missed the first pictures to go up, but I'm so pleased that I paid attention to the pattern section. The pattern is my next purchase. Is the nose knit on, or knit and then sewn on? I love that nose!

I'm a bit partial to polar bears. We have lots of them in our northern town of Churchill. People come from world-wide to see, photograph, and study them. Your toy looks so much like them. Thanks, Pat, for another winner!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Another gorgeous bear, Pat. I must have missed the first pictures to go up, but I'm so pleased that I paid attention to the pattern section. The pattern is my next purchase. Is the nose knit on, or knit and then sewn on? I love that nose!
> 
> I'm a bit partial to polar bears. We have lots of them in our northern town of Churchill. People come from world-wide to see, photograph, and study them. Your toy looks so much like them. Thanks, Pat, for another winner!


How lovely that you've seen a real polar bear, I love them myself but only seen them in zoos of course.

The nose (black bit) is knit separately and sewn on. I couldn't find a safety nose big enough or the right shape so thought this up


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> The nose (black bit) is knit separately and sewn on. I couldn't find a safety nose big enough or the right shape so thought this up


I really like the nose, so I'm glad it is knit, and then attached. Works for me!! Another great design, and I've got yarn. YEH!! I'm such a sucker for your patterns. Just can't help but LOVE their DARLING faces. My friends love them, also. We barter. I knit; they do something for me.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> I really like the nose, so I'm glad it is knit, and then attached. Works for me!! Another great design, and I've got yarn. YEH!! I'm such a sucker for your patterns. Just can't help but LOVE their DARLING faces. My friends love them, also. We barter. I knit; they do something for me.


Sounds like a good deal to me lol! Hope you enjoy these two, they are a fun knit and easy to make up because the legs and body are one piece


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Especially love the first little guy! So sweet!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can they get any cuter!


----------

